# Calling all Sepang TTS owners - Skirt Issue



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Following on from the other post that highlighted the gaps in certain TTS skirts fittings, I alerted my dealer to the problem.

They have now received my Sepang TTS and take taken the photos below of the sills. I get tolerances and I don't want to be unreasonable to the dealers, so, could I ask those with Sepang TTS to compare their sills to these photos and let me know if 'mine' are worse/better/the same. (I know that white cars seems to show the gap more significantly it if appears.)

I'm not due to collect the car until Sept 1st.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They fit fine, no gaps.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

@Toshiba,

Do you mean the photos of mine fit fine, or that yours do and that yours fit better than the ones I've posted?

Ian


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yours look fine, i don't see any gaps. Do you?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Yours look fine, i don't see any gaps. Do you?


Yup agree with tosh - I dont see an issue unless you want it completely seamless?

you're going to have some sort of visible gap.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

It is not immediately obvious from your photos that there is a particular issue with your side skirts although this could be due in part to the angle of your photos and the fact that Sepang Blue hides it better.

For information, I have taken the issue with my side skirts through Audi Customer Services who, armed with photos of my side skirts, raised the issue with Audi Milton Keynes (I think) who are responsible for deciding on warranty related issues. The decision was that the fit is within acceptable tolerances and, hence, they are not prepared to do anything about it.

I have to say that whilst this is a little disappointing it would seem that most, if not all, S-line and TTS have this issue to varying degrees. Certainly the other two TTs here in Guernsey that I have seen are similar, one a Glacier White Roadster and the other a Daytona Grey TTS. The Roadster is exactly the same as mine but the Daytona hides it better and is also a slightly better fit on the rise section of the skirt.

My dealer also advised that there was no guarantee that any attempted fix would improve things and that actually it could end up worse.

I have accepted the decision from Audi UK and must say that Audi Customer Services were excellent throughout the process keeping me regularly updated.

In light of this decision it is time for me to move on and enjoy the truly wonderful car that I have in every other respect.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Must admit I can't see any gap on OPs photos.

Love the Audi comment to 35mph about within acceptable tolerances. Clearly theirs not his!
If I buy anther Audi I'll turn up to collect with about 8-10% less cash than they were expecting, and state it's within acceptable tolerances. :lol:


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine looks like the OP's pictures and I'm perfectly happy with that. I don't see any cause for concern.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

You call that a gap?? I'd be a very happy bunny if mine was like that!!!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance! I've not yet seen a TTS for real, but I have bought one! :roll:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a Sepang blue TTS and my side sills are perfectly fine no gapping what so ever, this was the first thing I checked when I picked the car up maybe I`m just one of the lucky ones who knows. 
Yours look just fine to me, not that much different to mine if I`m being honest, anyway good luck and post some pic`s when you pick her up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Acceptable tolerance is just a cop out in my book. I see no issue with the fit above, i have had this quoted to me on a brand new R8... its annoying when you find these things - plus the play on your mind and the gaps get imaginarily bigger too. Believe it or not i was also told its a hand built car not a mass produced line car so they can vary more... you can imagine my response to that comment.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Acceptable tolerance is just a cop out in my book. I see no issue with the fit above, i have had this quoted to me on a brand new R8... its annoying when you find these things - plus the play on your mind and the gaps get imaginarily bigger too. Believe it or not i was also told its a hand built car not a mass produced line car so they can vary more... you can imagine my response to that comment.


That's a great one. Definitely standard production lines in Gyor, seen the video and visited numerous car assembly plants globally over the years...

Gotta love the neck of some dealers :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The hand built comment was for the R8, TTs are just thrown down the line at 100mph same as all the other Audis (excluding real RS's)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Says alot for Ford then


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Must admit I can't see any gap on OPs photos.
> 
> Love the Audi comment to 35mph about within acceptable tolerances. Clearly theirs not his!
> If I buy anther Audi I'll turn up to collect with about 8-10% less cash than they were expecting, and state it's within acceptable tolerances. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit I can't see any gap on OPs photos.
> ...


You win this thread


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if any of the newbies can confirm whether Audi have addressed the side skirt issue on the S-line / TTS yet or whether they are still selling the poorly fitted versions?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine's fine. Build week 46


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I wonder if any of the newbies can confirm whether Audi have addressed the side skirt issue on the S-line / TTS yet or whether they are still selling the poorly fitted versions?


Got mine delivered in Jan and its the same as this.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So what are dealers saying about this issue? I'll check the sills on the car when I collect this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

gogs said:


> So what are dealers saying about this issue? I'll check the sills on the car when I collect this weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Within acceptable tolerances" was the answer I got and that was having escalated it through Audi Customer Services!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do hope I don't find any gaps, I'm travelling a fair distance to collect :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I wonder if any of the newbies can confirm whether Audi have addressed the side skirt issue on the S-line / TTS yet or whether they are still selling the poorly fitted versions?


Sorry, but that looks absolutely awful.

My runout AE MK2 runs the TTS body kit & it fits like a glove - this looks like something massed produced in China for your corner shop motor spares.

You don't get such poorly fitting panels on Kia's or Daewoos, so how this is acceptable to AUDI is utter [email protected]@cks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I wonder if any of the newbies can confirm whether Audi have addressed the side skirt issue on the S-line / TTS yet or whether they are still selling the poorly fitted versions?


I can't believe Audi think this is acceptable on a premium car, like Samoa said you'd expect a fit like that with a cheap Chinese copy


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

As far as I know, hardly any owners of affected vehicles have had any repair offered under warranty. I can only imagine that hundreds of vehicles have been built to this 'standard'! Sorry if I've caused you any unnecessary angst gogs as I certainly didn't want to spoil your day. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I had the ns skirt replaced after a 21 yo hit me & can confirm no discernible improvement....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have this gap on either skirt on my TTS, is there a period of manufacture where this is more apparent ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

gogs said:


> I don't have this gap on either skirt on my TTS, is there a period of manufacture where this is more apparent ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recon they switched production from one supplier to another - suspect they must run their business a little like FORD who don't make anything & just have a highly sophisticated component ordering production line

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mine had the gap issue on delivery too, they took pictures and I asked them to report it but nothing heard since.
The salesman said why worry, they aren't bothered about it come trade in time, as its seems to be par for the course on all the Mk III's. So the message is just go away and enjoy the car - please sir!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Samoa said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have this gap on either skirt on my TTS, is there a period of manufacture where this is more apparent ?
> ...


No mainstream car manufacturers make the majority of their parts, they stamp the shells, make the engines at their engine plant, but the vast majority of bits, electrics, seats, glass, bumpers, wheels, brakes etc. are sourced from the same suppliers.

All car producers do is run a vast design, JIT logistics, assembly, and marketing operation.


----------

